

Ask HN: Web Cam Security Issues - 001sky

Ask HN: Does it make sense to provide for physical lens-covers on built-in web-cams?<p>-- This would seem to be a cheap, hack-proof security measure.
======
runjake
It would either break off or get lost, unless you want to jack up the pricing
of the webcam.

It's best just to tilt it upwards in the case of external webcams, or put a
piece of sticky note (doesn't leave a residue) over an internal webcam.

~~~
001sky
Good points, but what if it was flat and secured to just swivel out of the
way? For example might, make a flat ultra-minimalist design. Nothing to get
lost, ultra-low profile, etc. Similar idea to this concept.

[http://ecx.images-
amazon.com/images/I/31svMawjKxL._SL500_SS5...](http://ecx.images-
amazon.com/images/I/31svMawjKxL._SL500_SS500_.jpg)

